# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] WoW account or Arch Age account for FF Key or Account ( want to play on PS4)

## darkblight

I have a WOW account with Diablo 3 as well, WOW is the latest XPAC and a max level DK, 90 hunter / 90 Warrior
not a lot of gold but mounts etc. 


Arch Age has never been used it's the 150$ founders bundle I bought to get into Beta.. never redeemed any of the stuff


idealy I would just like a key so I could upgrade my trial account on PS4


I think it will have to be a key unless you want to give me your PSN account, also I am not sure but if you give me a PC code or account can I use that on PS4?


You might know more than me!

my email is [email protected]

I also have a max level Medic in WildStar has pvp gear. Dominon.

----------

